# Perspective Buck Kid (What do you guys think?)



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

So this is the little buck Kid that I am thinking about getting. Please let me know what you think Pros? Cons? I need to know if he is a good buck for my does. Right now he is 5 weeks old. The last one is of his dad.


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

He looks a little leggy and not big enough boned for me personally, but his back end looks good and I like his nice level topline. My hubby's response was, boy he is long, he looks pretty good, he said he will be good as a buck, maybe not a wether buck though because he is so tall. Around here they are going for shorter, wider wethers.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I like him! Nice strong topline & width, he will probably grow out of his leggyness from this age. 
My boy was quite leggy forever. Then he started filling out.
He also has great pigmentation.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

He looks pretty good for 5 weeks! I would like to see more width and more bone mass... A big problem I have seen in Boers recently! His neck looks short though. Depending on the price, he wouldn't be bad IMO.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I agree with everybody else...I'd like to see more bone mass and a little more width in the back. Neck seems ok..a little short maybe. A REALLY straight topline though I love that. Not bad a really nice buck. I'd prolly take a chance with him


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks Everyone that really helps!! Well I just moved in and he is now reserved for me!!!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh I forgot to mention that though he is not registered, his grandsire (Father to the solid black buck) was imported from South Africa.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I would keep looking.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

I have bought him already. For me he is a good buck, he is going to add a nice topline, and rear end to my goats. I'm not showing ABGA so he dosn't have to be crazy good. I just need him to produce some good doe kids, and market wether kids. So in my opinion he is just what I'm looking for.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I think he looks pretty decent. Looks like something I would use for a market wether and even show wethers around here if he were put with the right does. I don't think you got hurt with him at all.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I still can't get over the mass of the full grown boers, they are so cool!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks!! I am really excited to get him. I think he will be an asset to my herd, and he has a nice color to add as well.


----------

